# Yamaha EF2000IS



## TheFlash (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey I have a Yamaha ef2000is that wasn't run for awhile. I cleaned out all the old fuel, stripped down the carbs and cleaned out the Jets and carb.

The generator currently runs when I have the choke pulled out. Once I put the choke in the generator will start to surge. 

The only time the surging stops when the choke is in, is if the solenoid is unplugged. 

Any idea if the throttle control solenoid is bad?


----------



## TheFlash (Oct 7, 2019)

Any ideas what could be causing it to surge?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

TheFlash said:


> Any ideas what could be causing it to surge?


 Likely running lean, if adding choke remedies it. Clean the main jet with a bristle, or replace it. You may need to go up a size or two if that doesn't resolve it. Is your altitude in sync with the main jet chosen?

Sounds possible that it could be your choke solenoid, as well? Does the surging stop if you hold the choke position constant?


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

There's a youtube video that describes how to clean the pilot jet which is likely to be the culprit:


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Doesn't look like Flash has been here in a couple of years. But yeah, surging is usually caused by an obstruction in one or more of the jets in the carb. Usually an easy remedy to clean it out.


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes, the thread is indeed quite an old one. I made the effort to respond to the thread just in case other folks come across this discussion and didn't find a satisfactory resolution. Who knows, it could be myself one day in the future!  I intentionally used this thread instead of starting a new new one, just to keep a relevant discussion "all in one place". 

Also, now that I'm replying on this thread, I found another youtube video that shows a MUCH easier way of removing the carburettor without so many parts removal as the video that I have posted up.

Please refer to this video specifically for said easy carby removal process. Absolute genius! Or maybe factory trained.


----------

